# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  مشورت و راهنمایی در مورد از الان برا کنکور خوندن

## soroushs

سلام دوستان خوب هستین ؟
سعی میکنم تا جایی که میشه خلاصه بنویسم تا بیشتر راهنمایی کنید
دوستان من بنا به دلایلی تا الان نخوندم و مشغول یه کار دیگه ای بودم و چون سال قبل هم نخوندم الان صفر محسوب میشم  امسال میخوام تو کنکور نظام جدید تجربی شرکت کنم 
هدف های هرکسی متفاوته و من هم نیومدم که بگم میخوام پزشکی قبول شم یا از الان سه رقمی بیارم چون میدونم با شرایط من نمیشه
بنا به هدفی که دارم و بنا بر توانایی های خودم یه برنامه ریزی کردم تا کنکور 
اینکه هر درس رو هر روز چند ساعت بخونم و اون ها رو جمع کردم جمعشون شد عدد های پایین 
الان دوتا درخواست ازتون دارم
اینکه بگید با مجموع ساعت های پایین چه حجمی از هر درس رو میشه خوند؟منظورم اینکه از هر درس چقدر از مباحث رو میتونم بخونم و شما طوری که بشه تو اون میزان بشه جمعش کرد کدوم مباحث رو پیشنهاد میدین؟
با توجه به جمع ساعت اون درس نیاز به حذف هست و کدوم مباحث رو حذف کنم؟
درخواست دوم هم اینکه
به نظرتون با جمع ساعت هایی که گفتم و مباحثی که فکر میکنید میشه خوند چه درصدی رو حدودا میتونم کسب کنم؟
این رو بخاطر این میپرسم که نظرتون رو بدونم و بفهمم که چقدر با اهداف درصدی که خودم گذاشتم یکی هست
در کل دانش اموز بدی نیستم .منظورم اینکه اگه یه مطلب رو بخونم سرعتم کم نیست و هوشمم  خوبه فقط کم کاری کردم و از درس یه دو سه سال دور بودم
جمع ساعت های هر درس
زیست450 شیمی 230
ریاضی 50 فیزیک 70
زمین40 زبان 40 ادبیات40
عربی 100 دینی100

----------


## Amin4636

سلام تقسیم تایم بین دروست خیلی جالب نیست
نظر من اینه:
زیست ۲۰۰ ساعت و حذف گیاهی
شیمی ۲۰۰ ساعت حذف برخی مسائل
ریاضی و فیزیک هر کدوم ۱۵۰ ساعت 
و عمومی ها هم هر کدوم حدودا ۸۰ ساعت
تو عمومی ها زیاد نیاز به حذف مطلب نداری و میتونی همه مطالب رو با تسلط خوب بخونی

----------


## WickedSick

> سلام دوستان خوب هستین ؟
> سعی میکنم تا جایی که میشه خلاصه بنویسم تا بیشتر راهنمایی کنید
> دوستان من بنا به دلایلی تا الان نخوندم و مشغول یه کار دیگه ای بودم و چون سال قبل هم نخوندم الان صفر محسوب میشم  امسال میخوام تو کنکور نظام جدید تجربی شرکت کنم 
> هدف های هرکسی متفاوته و من هم نیومدم که بگم میخوام پزشکی قبول شم یا از الان سه رقمی بیارم چون میدونم با شرایط من نمیشه
> بنا به هدفی که دارم و بنا بر توانایی های خودم یه برنامه ریزی کردم تا کنکور 
> اینکه هر درس رو هر روز چند ساعت بخونم و اون ها رو جمع کردم جمعشون شد عدد های پایین 
> الان دوتا درخواست ازتون دارم
> اینکه بگید با مجموع ساعت های پایین چه حجمی از هر درس رو میشه خوند؟منظورم اینکه از هر درس چقدر از مباحث رو میتونم بخونم و شما طوری که بشه تو اون میزان بشه جمعش کرد کدوم مباحث رو پیشنهاد میدین؟
> با توجه به جمع ساعت اون درس نیاز به حذف هست و کدوم مباحث رو حذف کنم؟
> ...


اصلا نمیخواد جمع بزنی. اینجور هدف گذاری اساسا اشتباهه.
هیچ سودی نداره و مدام هم ضرر داره واست به احتمال قوی.
به جاش برنامه درست حسابی بریز.
صبح که شروع میکنی برنامه بریز با خودت بگو من امروز قراره ده ساعت بخونم
مثلا 3 ساعت زیست 2 ساعت شیمی و...
از مباحث هم قراره زیست گیاهی بخونم و شیمی استوکیتمری و ..
(یعنی صرفا کلیات هدف گذاری رو بکنی. نمیخواد دقیق دقیق باشه چون به نظر من حجمی خوندن استرس میده به آدم)
همینقد کافیه.
تقسیم ساعت مطالعه هم مثلا اگه 10 ساعت میخونی
2.45 زیست
2.15 شیمی 
1.45 فیزیک/ریاضی چرخشی

1.30 ادبیات/عربی چرخشی
1 دینی
0.45 زبان

درمورد درصد هم یه سوال کاملا متغیره. هیچی معلوم نیس.
تنها چیزی که میتونم بهت بگم اینه که درست بخونی و مطالب رو انتخابی کنی. مطالب پر بازده تر رو بخونی به جای مطالبی که بازده کمتری داره.
اینم بخونی خوبه.
راهنمایی کنین

----------


## mahdi_artur

> سلام دوستان خوب هستین ؟
> سعی میکنم تا جایی که میشه خلاصه بنویسم تا بیشتر راهنمایی کنید
> دوستان من بنا به دلایلی تا الان نخوندم و مشغول یه کار دیگه ای بودم و چون سال قبل هم نخوندم الان صفر محسوب میشم  امسال میخوام تو کنکور نظام جدید تجربی شرکت کنم 
> هدف های هرکسی متفاوته و من هم نیومدم که بگم میخوام پزشکی قبول شم یا از الان سه رقمی بیارم چون میدونم با شرایط من نمیشه
> بنا به هدفی که دارم و بنا بر توانایی های خودم یه برنامه ریزی کردم تا کنکور 
> اینکه هر درس رو هر روز چند ساعت بخونم و اون ها رو جمع کردم جمعشون شد عدد های پایین 
> الان دوتا درخواست ازتون دارم
> اینکه بگید با مجموع ساعت های پایین چه حجمی از هر درس رو میشه خوند؟منظورم اینکه از هر درس چقدر از مباحث رو میتونم بخونم و شما طوری که بشه تو اون میزان بشه جمعش کرد کدوم مباحث رو پیشنهاد میدین؟
> با توجه به جمع ساعت اون درس نیاز به حذف هست و کدوم مباحث رو حذف کنم؟
> ...


*سلام
تشکر از تگ
خصوصی به بنده پیام بدید تا برنامه ریزی خودم رو واستون ارسال کنم*

----------


## Sh. Gg

کنکور 99؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## soroushs

> سلام تقسیم تایم بین دروست خیلی جالب نیست
> نظر من اینه:
> زیست ۲۰۰ ساعت و حذف گیاهی
> شیمی ۲۰۰ ساعت حذف برخی مسائل
> ریاضی و فیزیک هر کدوم ۱۵۰ ساعت 
> و عمومی ها هم هر کدوم حدودا ۸۰ ساعت
> تو عمومی ها زیاد نیاز به حذف مطلب نداری و میتونی همه مطالب رو با تسلط خوب بخونی


با ساعت هایی که گفتی به نظرت تو هر درس به چه درصدی میشه رسید؟

----------


## soroushs

> اصلا نمیخواد جمع بزنی. اینجور هدف گذاری اساسا اشتباهه.
> هیچ سودی نداره و مدام هم ضرر داره واست به احتمال قوی.
> به جاش برنامه درست حسابی بریز.
> صبح که شروع میکنی برنامه بریز با خودت بگو من امروز قراره ده ساعت بخونم
> مثلا 3 ساعت زیست 2 ساعت شیمی و...
> از مباحث هم قراره زیست گیاهی بخونم و شیمی استوکیتمری و ..
> (یعنی صرفا کلیات هدف گذاری رو بکنی. نمیخواد دقیق دقیق باشه چون به نظر من حجمی خوندن استرس میده به آدم)
> همینقد کافیه.
> تقسیم ساعت مطالعه هم مثلا اگه 10 ساعت میخونی
> ...


میشه در مورد برنامه خودم هم نظر بدی؟
من میخوام ریاضی و فیزیک هر کدوم رو 20 درصد بزنم به نظرت ساعت هایی که نوشتم کافیه؟
راحت ترین 25 درصد مباحث این دو درس تو نظام قدیم که زمان کمی بخواد و ترکیب کمی داشته باشه به نظرت کدوم مطالب هست؟

----------


## soroushs

> *سلام
> تشکر از تگ
> خصوصی به بنده پیام بدید تا برنامه ریزی خودم رو واستون ارسال کنم*


پیام دادم 
اگه میشه به سوالایی که اینجا کردم در مورد برنامه خودم هم نظر بده

----------


## soroushs

> کنکور 99؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


آره

----------


## Amin4636

> با ساعت هایی که گفتی به نظرت تو هر درس به چه درصدی میشه رسید؟


خب به خیلی چیزا بستگی داره. اگه کیفیت خوبی داشته بتشه مطالعه میتونه به درصدای پایین برسی:
زیست ۵۰%
شیمی ۵۰%
ریاضی ۴۰%
فیزیک ۴۰%
عمومی ها هم میتونی به ۷۰% برسی

----------


## sina_u

مشاور نیستم که بتونم بهتون مشاوره بدم.
ضمن اینکه برای مشاوره مخصوصا در این زمان کوتاه مشاور باید خیلی اطلاعات ریزتری از نحوه در خوندن شما و استعداد شما در درسهای مختلف و مشکل در نحوه مطالعه شما و .... داشته باشه تا بتونه بهترین راهنماییو انجام بده چون جای آزمون و خطا نمونده.
چون تگ کردین فقط میتونم بگم خودم اگه در این وضعیت بودم چکار می کردم.

برای عمومی ها:
عمومی ها به جز عربی که نیاز به زمانی بیشتری داره میشه کامل خوند و میرسین.
 عربیو باید دید چقدر اطلاعات قبلی دارین بر اون اساس تصمیم بگیرین اگه اطلاعات قبلی ندارین میتونین از کتاب جمعبندی مثلا خیلی سبز و لغت هم حفظ کنین و همون تستها کفایت میکنه برای درصد خوب.

برای اختصاصی ها:
با توجه به درصدی که برای ریاضی و فیزیک در نظر گرفتین معلومه نخوندین.
بعضی افراد ترجیح میدن بعضی بخشها رو حذف کنن اما من به دو دلیل با اینکار مخالف هستم 
1- ممکنه از مبحثی که خوندی تست سختی بیاد و از مبحثی که نخوندی تست ساده
2- وقتی که مباحثیو نخوندی در زمان اختصاصی کلی وقت اضافه میاری ولی چون مباحث محدودیو خوندی نمیتونی بری سراغ تستهایی که نخوندی و مجبور میشی با تستهای سختی که نتونستی بزنی مشغول باشی که نتیجه ای هم نمی گیری
پس من اگه باشم در این دو درس از کتاب جمعبندی استفاده میکنم و بطور حجمی می خونموشون(یعنی با این احساس که 2 روز دیگه امتحان فیزیک دارم  و باید هر جور شده این فصلها رو بخونم و تست هاشو بزنم) و تستهاشونو که بیشترشون تستهای آزمونهای کنکور گذشته هستن میزنم و در اون روز فقط مثلا ریاضی یا فیزیک بدون استراحت اضافی میخونم.

در مورد شیمی هم میتونین کتابی که خردینو بخونین و اول برین سر تستهای سراسری بعد تالیفی و هم میتونین کتاب جمعبندی بخونین و کتاب حفظی جدا مثل لقمه بخرین و حفظیها رو جدا کار کنین.

زیست سخت ترین درس برای بازه زمانی کم هست چون هر چند خوندن کتاب های نظام جدید زمان زیادی نمیبره ولی تسلط بهش به زمان بیشتری نیاز داره و به راحتی قابل ترکیب با فصلهای مختلف هست و کوچک ترین اشتباه باعث پاسخ غلط میشه پس 3 ماه وقت کافی برای زیست نیست.
خودم اگه باشم کتابو میخونم و اول میرم سراغ تست های سراسری گذشته همه فصل ها که تموم شد میبینم تو کدوم فصلها تست اشتباه بیشتری داشتم و اون فصل ها رو بیشتر میخونم و تستهای تالیفی هم میزنم.
میتونی زمان خوندن و تست هم جدا کنی یعنی یک تایم فقط بخونی و مرور کنی و تایم دیگه فقط تست بزنی یعنی زمان خوندنو به تست اختصاص ندی و برعکس زمان تستو به خوندن اختصاص ندی تا یک تعادلی برقرار بشه.
برخلاف دوستمون به نظرم فصل گیاهی نظام جدیدو حذف نکن چون برعکس نظام قدیم جزء فصلهای ساده زیست نظام جدید هست و بعد از یکبار خوندن هم میتونی بری سراغ تستهاش و همه تستهاشو بزنی.

یه نکته ای هم بگم بعضی ها برای زمان کم مثل وضعیتی که داری  زمان خیلی زیادیو برای زیست در نظر میگیرن و درسهای دیگه رو نمیخونن ولی اینو باید توجه داشت تسلط خوب روی زیست به زمان طولانی تری نسبت به بقیه درسها نیاز داره و اگه به همه فصل ها تسلط کافی نداشته باشی امکان اشتباه زدن تست زیاد هست. برعکس درس ریاضی که فصلهای پایینی وابستگی کمتری به فصلهای بالایی دارن و میشه بدون تسلط به فصلهای بالایی خیلی از تستها رو زد.

----------


## soroushs

> مشاور نیستم که بتونم بهتون مشاوره بدم.
> ضمن اینکه برای مشاوره مخصوصا در این زمان کوتاه مشاور باید خیلی اطلاعات ریزتری از نحوه در خوندن شما و استعداد شما در درسهای مختلف و مشکل در نحوه مطالعه شما و .... داشته باشه تا بتونه بهترین راهنماییو انجام بده چون جای آزمون و خطا نمونده.
> چون تگ کردین فقط میتونم بگم خودم اگه در این وضعیت بودم چکار می کردم.
> 
> برای عمومی ها:
> عمومی ها به جز عربی که نیاز به زمانی بیشتری داره میشه کامل خوند و میرسین.
>  عربیو باید دید چقدر اطلاعات قبلی دارین بر اون اساس تصمیم بگیرین اگه اطلاعات قبلی ندارین میتونین از کتاب جمعبندی مثلا خیلی سبز و لغت هم حفظ کنین و همون تستها کفایت میکنه برای درصد خوب.
> 
> برای اختصاصی ها:
> ...


ممنون از اینکه جواب دادی 
از متنی که نوشتی چنتا سوال دیگه برام پیش اومد لطفا اینا رو هم جواب بده
من بخاطر وقت کمی که هست کلا نمیخوام برای عربی لغت بخونم در این صورت چنتا تست رو از دست میدم؟چه تو ترجمه چه سوال هایی که از متن میاد و چه سوال مستقیم از خود لغت
برای زیست گفتی وقت کمه.کلا برای همه درسا وقت کمه ولی به نظرت تو همین 450 ساعت نمیشه جمعش کرد؟ یه دور میتونم کامل بخونم با یه مرور و بعدا براش تست جامع بزنم.با همین 450 ساعت به چه درصدی میتونم برسم؟
برای ریاضی و فیزیک اگه بخوام همین 60 ساعت وقت رو برای هر کدوم در نظر بگیرم و چنتا مبحث رو کامل بخونم کدوم مباحث رو پیشنهاد میدی؟مباحثی که ترکیب کم داشته باشه یا با هم یکی باشه و بشه در 60 ساعت جمعش کرد

----------


## maryam6

*سلام دوست عزیزم خیلی ممنون که قابل دونستی و منو تگ کردی ولی من فقط یه کنکوری هستم هنوز موفق نشدم روشام هنوز امتحانشو پس نداده پس شرمنده صلاح نمیدونم بیخود و بی جهت کسی رو راهنمایی کنم...ولی بخاطر اینکه ناراحت نشی برنامه خودمو یه خورده بهت میگم
من خودم:
عمومی ها کامل
زیست کامل
شیمی کامل
زمین کامل
ریاضی کاربرد مشتق+هندسه رو حذف کردم
فیزیک مدارالکتریکی+مغناطیس و الکترومغناطیس رو حذف کردم
ساعت هم تعیین نمیکنم براشون چون استرس میگیرم در واقع مبحثی پیش میرم...لطفا اگه راهنمایی درست و حسابی میخوای از پاسخگوهای انجمن کمک بگیر اونا از من با تجربه تر هستن (^^)*

----------


## Mobin.

> سلام دوستان خوب هستین ؟
> سعی میکنم تا جایی که میشه خلاصه بنویسم تا بیشتر راهنمایی کنید
> دوستان من بنا به دلایلی تا الان نخوندم و مشغول یه کار دیگه ای بودم و چون سال قبل هم نخوندم الان صفر محسوب میشم  امسال میخوام تو کنکور نظام جدید تجربی شرکت کنم 
> هدف های هرکسی متفاوته و من هم نیومدم که بگم میخوام پزشکی قبول شم یا از الان سه رقمی بیارم چون میدونم با شرایط من نمیشه
> بنا به هدفی که دارم و بنا بر توانایی های خودم یه برنامه ریزی کردم تا کنکور 
> اینکه هر درس رو هر روز چند ساعت بخونم و اون ها رو جمع کردم جمعشون شد عدد های پایین 
> الان دوتا درخواست ازتون دارم
> اینکه بگید با مجموع ساعت های پایین چه حجمی از هر درس رو میشه خوند؟منظورم اینکه از هر درس چقدر از مباحث رو میتونم بخونم و شما طوری که بشه تو اون میزان بشه جمعش کرد کدوم مباحث رو پیشنهاد میدین؟
> با توجه به جمع ساعت اون درس نیاز به حذف هست و کدوم مباحث رو حذف کنم؟
> ...



داداش من تجربه زیادی ندارم که پاشم بگم اره با این ساعتا مثلا زیستو میزنی 60 . اما با این تجربه کمی که دارم و یه ساله کسبش کردم خیلی خوب میدونم که هیچکس نمیتونه حد و مرزی برات مشخص کنه . من خودم دهم و یازدهم میانگین ترازم 5200 بوده ( فک کنم بتونی اوج فاجعه رو حدس بزنی ) و بیشترین درصدم فیزیک میشد که میزدم 50 . بعد به هرکی ام میگفتم مثلا میگفت تو سعی کن واسه رشته هایی مثل بینایی سنجی و فلان تلاش کنی . حتی تا تابستونه پارسال که میشه اخره یازدهم من بیشترین ترازم یبار 5700 شده بود . بعدش یکی از دوستامون که اتفاقا جزو زیر 10 های کشوره ( اسمشم نمیبرم شاید خوشش نیاد ) بهم گفت تو از الان شروع کن هدفتو بزار رو تراز 7000 . منم یادمه که قشنگ خندیدم بهشو فلان . درسته شاید الان که الانه به 7000 نرسیدم اما میتونی وضعیتمو حدس بزنی که بین دندان یا دارو یا فیزیو دارم مقایسه میکنم . منی که شاید پرستاری واسم یه رویای بزرگ بود . خواستم بهت بگم نزار کسی واست حد و مرز بزاره . برو جلو و مثل چی بخون . صبح 6 بیدار شو . بخون بخون بخون . حتی غذا هم که میخوری یه دستت لغت و تاریخ ادبیات بخون . هی پیشرفت کن . اولش شاید ببینی هی داری میخونی و هیچی نمیشه . اما شاید اگه من میدونستم تو یه سال میتونم اینهمه پیشرفت کنم از دهم شروع میکردم و الان رتبه زیر 300 تو فکرم بود . میتونی هم همینجوری بچرخی تو انجمن و هی به این تاپیکا نگاه کنی که یکی میگه از الان میشه؟ درصدم فلانه میخوام بکنمش فلان باید کدوم استادو بگیرم؟ حاجی پاشو کتاب و بزار جلوت . ازمونای یه موسسه رو بزار جلوت . ببین کدوم سوالا میاد . هایلایت کن . تست بزن براش . برگرد ازمونو بزن .  اشکالارو درار . دوباره بخون . شاید اگه حد و مرزی واسه خودت قائل نباشی میشه به زیر 3000 هم فک کرد

----------


## maryam6

[B
   @Phenotype_2
   @Saeed79
   @Shah1n
   @Elias79
   @alk1370
   @Hameeed
   @anis79[/B]

----------


## Maryam.mz

سلام وقت بخیر
برای عربی هر شب یک درک مطلب بزنید نگید لغت بلد نیستم و نمیشه ، اگه دقت کنید 70 درصد لغات هر درک مطلب رو یا خودش رو یا هم خانواده اش رو توی فارسی داریم ک اینجا فقط یک ال گرفته پس میتونید قشنگ درک مطلب رو معنی کنید ، حل سوالات شکل هم با خوندن قواعد کلی شکل ممکنه حالا اگ خطا در شکل رو بخواد 90 درصد میتونید درست بزنید ، سه چار تا سوال هم از درک مطلب میاد ک فقط کافیه قشنگ بتونید متن رو همونطور ک گفتم معنی کنید ، فقط با ریشه یابی میتونید معنی کنید و لازم هم نیست ک تک تک کلمات رو بلد باشید ، تو هر درک مطلب سه چهار تا کلمه میارن ک تو کتاب ها هم نیست پس حدس زدن معنی میتونه کمک کنه . ترجمه رو کامل بخون قواعدش رو و هرروز تست کار کن ، 60 درصد عربی ت رو همینطوری میبندی
ادبیات همه ی لغات رو بخون و هر شب بیست دقیقه قرابت کار کن و 10 عدد هم ارایه بزن ، تو نظام قدیم با این روش 60 درصد میگرفتی ولی شما چون زبان فارسی و تاریخ ادبیات به شکلی ک ما داشتیم ندارید درصدتون بالاتر میره . فقط عمیق بخون یادت نره 
زیست گیاهی هارو نخون 
بقیه رو بخون ژنتیک رو بذار برای اخر اگر رسیدی بخون ( درست بخونی 60%)
مشاورم میگفتن ک تو نظام جدید برای ریاضی حد و فکر کنم تابع و معادله نامعادله خیلی بولد شده و شما هم تمرکز ت رو روی این موارد بذار
فیزیک هم که اسونه ، نوسان صوت موج های الکترومغناطیسی و کلا درس های دوازدهم جز دینامیک اسون هستن ، میتونی بخونی به 40 برسونی از درس های پایه هم گرما اسونه و حرکت شناسی هم ب نظرم فقط باید بتونی صورت سوال رو معنی کنی و بفهمی سوال چی میخواد و 5 تا فرمول حفظ باشی ، معتقدم حرکت اسون ترین بخش فیزیکه و اگ نگاهت بهش خوب باشه میتونی با حرکت + بخش هایی ک گفتم 40 تا 50 بزنی و درس های سبک و کم حجمی هم هستن میرسی
شیمی اسم درس های نظام جدید رو نمیدونم ولی این ها اسونن
ساختار اتم جدول تناوبی پیوند یونی ترمودینامیک الکتروشیمی و بعد استوکیومتری که واجب ترین هم هست
دیگه همه چیز ب خودت بستگی داره
400 ساعت برای زیست در نظر گرفتی ک تایم خیلی زیادی هست و حتی با صفر بودن میتونی 70 درصد مطالب رو خیلی عالی ببندی.

----------


## Calvert

سلام
برا ریاضی خط ویژه و فیزیک فوت و فن (مینی میکرو گاج) از کتابای خوب جمعبندی هستن اگه اینارو همراه تستهای کنکور چندسال اخیر کارکنی میارنت بالا 
زیست هم باید متن کتابو خوب کارکنی وگرنه بخوای فقط رو خوانی کنی ازش جواب نمیده. تا میتونی مطالبو با هم ترکیب کن تو کتاب پراکنده ان مخصوصا جانوری ، تستاش کنکورو که زدی کامل پاسخشو تحلیل کن ببین چطور سوال در آورده از متن کتاب ، هرچی بهتر تحلیل کنی این درسو موفق تری. اگه دیدی وقت کم میاری گیاهیو حذف کن وگرنه بخونش. تستا 92 به بعد واسش خوبن اگرم خواستی تست بیشتر بزنی فصل آزمون بهت کمک میکنه ولی یکم سنگینه تستاش

----------


## sina_u

> ممنون از اینکه جواب دادی 
> از متنی که نوشتی چنتا سوال دیگه برام پیش اومد لطفا اینا رو هم جواب بده
> من بخاطر وقت کمی که هست کلا نمیخوام برای عربی لغت بخونم در این صورت چنتا تست رو از دست میدم؟چه تو ترجمه چه سوال هایی که از متن میاد و چه سوال مستقیم از خود لغت
> برای زیست گفتی وقت کمه.کلا برای همه درسا وقت کمه ولی به نظرت تو همین 450 ساعت نمیشه جمعش کرد؟ یه دور میتونم کامل بخونم با یه مرور و بعدا براش تست جامع بزنم.با همین 450 ساعت به چه درصدی میتونم برسم؟
> برای ریاضی و فیزیک اگه بخوام همین 60 ساعت وقت رو برای هر کدوم در نظر بگیرم و چنتا مبحث رو کامل بخونم کدوم مباحث رو پیشنهاد میدی؟مباحثی که ترکیب کم داشته باشه یا با هم یکی باشه و بشه در 60 ساعت جمعش کرد


معنی تو جواب دادن به تستهای قواعد هم کاربرد داره. حتما روزی نیم ساعت بخون. لغت نظام جدید از قدیم ساده تر هست مخصوصا هر چی جلو تر میری ساده تر میشه.
در مورد زیست بیش از یک دور هم میشه خوند ولی تسلط تو 3 ماه بعید هست چون درسهای دیگه هم هست. زیست یک بدی داره اگه تا یک حدی تسلط نداشته باشی بین گزینه ها میمونی.
در مورد ریاضی فصلهای بالاتر به فصلهای پایین تر وابسته هست مطمئنا باید از فصلهای پایین تر به ترتیب بخونی وگرنه تو فصلهای بالاتر گیر میفتی. من نظرم همون خوندن جمعبندی هست چون ممکنه از تابع یک تست سنگین بیاد ولی از مشتق یک تست ساده تر.اگه کس دیگه ای مبحثی خونده و نتیجه گرفته میتونه بهتر کمکت کنه.
در مورد فیزیک اگه می خوای مبحثی بخونی ببین با کدوم فصلها راحت تری و برات سخت نیست  همون ها رو بخون.
در مورد چند درصد که میپرسی تا نری سر تست زدن مشخص نمیشه. 
2 نفر میتونن یک فصل فیزیک بخونن ولی یکی ممکنه 8 تا تست از 10 تا تستو جواب بده شخص دیگه 2 تا.

----------


## Mina_medicine

> میشه در مورد برنامه خودم هم نظر بدی؟
> من میخوام ریاضی و فیزیک هر کدوم رو 20 درصد بزنم به نظرت ساعت هایی که نوشتم کافیه؟
> راحت ترین 25 درصد مباحث این دو درس تو نظام قدیم که زمان کمی بخواد و ترکیب کمی داشته باشه به نظرت کدوم مطالب هست؟


فیزیک پیش دانشگاهی شامل نوسان صوت الکترومغناطیس ساختار هسته فیزیک اتمی همین فصلا حدود 7_8 سوال داره و معمولا درست زده میشه چون اسونه
روش سرمایه گذاری کن.

----------


## ABBAS_99

من 6 ساله که از درس دور هستم و چند وقت پیش تصمیم گرفتم کنکور بدم. درباره بعضی درسای تخصصی دوستای دیگه نظر دادن من چون هنوز به تخصصی ها نرسیدم و از قبل هم چیزی یادم نیست دربارشون نظری ندارم. هرکسی هم برنامه خودشو داره، من برنامم اینطوره که درس ها رو قاتی پاتی نمیخونم. یه درس رو شروع میکنم میخونم تمومش کنم بعدش میرم درس بعدی، با خلاصه نویسی هایی هم که نوشتم بعداً اون درس رو کامل یادم میاد و مشکلی ندارم. ولی فقط یه چیزی بهت بگم از ساده ترین مباحث کنکور شروع کن به یاد گرفتن، همش رو یاد بگیر، اونایی که واقعا میتونی خودت یاد بگیری و تستش رو بزنی، اینجور مباحث خیلی خیلی زیادن و اگه همینا رو بزنی درصدت بالا میشه. اگه وقت اضافه آوردی هم به نظرم از همینا باز تست بزن و سراغ مباحث سنگین اصلا نرو. همه ی درس ها هم مبحث ساده دارن و به راحتی میشه جواب داد. هم توی این تاپیک چند نفر مباحث ساده رو بهت پیشنهاد دادن، هم باز بیشتر سرچ بکن نتیجه بهتر و بیشتری بگیر. خیلی از کنکوریا مبحثای ساده رو ول میکنن تا مبحثای سخت رو یاد بگیرن و اونم توی کنکور خراب میکنن.

----------


## Apaq

سلام عزیز من امیدوارم حالت خوب باشه . من چندان با اصول برنامه ریزی آشناییت ندارم، لطف کردی که من رو تگ کردی . شاید تنها کمکی که ازم بربیاد معرفی کتابه، اگه سوالی داشتی حتما و حتما در خدمتتم .

----------


## Believer

> سلام دوستان خوب هستین ؟
> سعی میکنم تا جایی که میشه خلاصه بنویسم تا بیشتر راهنمایی کنید
> دوستان من بنا به دلایلی تا الان نخوندم و مشغول یه کار دیگه ای بودم و چون سال قبل هم نخوندم الان صفر محسوب میشم  امسال میخوام تو کنکور نظام جدید تجربی شرکت کنم 
> هدف های هرکسی متفاوته و من هم نیومدم که بگم میخوام پزشکی قبول شم یا از الان سه رقمی بیارم چون میدونم با شرایط من نمیشه
> بنا به هدفی که دارم و بنا بر توانایی های خودم یه برنامه ریزی کردم تا کنکور 
> اینکه هر درس رو هر روز چند ساعت بخونم و اون ها رو جمع کردم جمعشون شد عدد های پایین 
> الان دوتا درخواست ازتون دارم
> اینکه بگید با مجموع ساعت های پایین چه حجمی از هر درس رو میشه خوند؟منظورم اینکه از هر درس چقدر از مباحث رو میتونم بخونم و شما طوری که بشه تو اون میزان بشه جمعش کرد کدوم مباحث رو پیشنهاد میدین؟
> با توجه به جمع ساعت اون درس نیاز به حذف هست و کدوم مباحث رو حذف کنم؟
> ...


به نظر من نحوه ی برنامه ریزیت رو تغییر بده شما باید تو هر درسی مباحث تست خیز رو انتخاب کنی مثلا بگی من تو ریاضی حد،مثلثات ، مشتق و ... قراره تو این تقریبا 3 ماه بخونم بعد که برای هر درس رو انتخاب کردی اونارو تو بازه های 2 هفته ای تقسیم کنی و سعی کنی آزمون جامع هم حل کنی که تا اونجایی که میشه امسال بهترین چیزی که میتونیو بیاری و بعد اگر هم رشته ای که خواستی قبول نشدی الان دیگه یه کم آشنا شدی و یه فراشناختی از خودت به دست آوردی ( یعنی مثلا دیگه میفهمی بخوای چند صفحه ریاضی بخونی میدونی تقریبا چه قدر طول میکشه و یا کدوم درس ها ضعیف تری ) و شما مطالب تست خیزی رو خوندی.
امیدوارم مفید بوده باشه برات موفق باشی

----------


## Hessam79

سلام دوست عزیزم 
در ابتدا باید از شما تشکر کنم بنده رو قابل دونستید و تگ کردید
ببین دوست عزیز ،من نظام قدیم ولی کمکی که از دستم بر میاد براتون اینه که ۳چیز مهم رو دراین زمان باید رعایت کنید که اگر رعایت کنید قطعا موفق میشید رو به عرضتون برسونم.
1-شما از تست های کنکور سراسری سال های قبل غافل نشید.مهم ترین نکته در موفقیت در زمان اندک برای کنکور مانور دادن روی مباحث پرتکراره که تجربه حداقل برای من ثابت کرده که این کار باعث موفقیت میشه.
2-تمام سعی خودتونو بکنید تمام مطالب درسی رو حداقل یک بار مطالعه کنید.من وقتی نظرات دوستان عزیز رو میخوندم متوجه شدم که دوستان میگفتن گیاهی از زیست و هندسه از ریاضیات رو حذف کن.ولی با بررسی هایی که من از کنکور سال قبل انجام دادم مباحث مشترک در دروس گیاهی بسیار پررنگ هست و احتمال طرح سوالات نسبتا زیادی از این قسمت در کنکور میره.همچنین خاطر نشان کنم که سال گذشته ۴تست از هندسه اومده که آیا از این ۴تست به نظر شما ۲تاش قابل زدن نیست؟ بنا براین این رویکرد که شما بیاید و مباحثی رو حذف کنید به نظر این بنده حقیر اشتباه هست و شما این رو درنظر داشته باشید که خواندن تمام مباحث هم به شما اعتماد به نفس بیشتری میده و هم احتمال از دست دادن تست های آسان در برخی فصول دشوار رو از بین میبره.
3-دوست عزیز شاید این مهم ترین توصیه من به شما و تمام دوستانی که می‌خوان در زمان کم به موفقیت برسن این هست که ذهن خودتونو قدرتمند کنید.ذهن قدرتمند یعنی من فلان رشته یا فلان درصد رو می‌خوام و بهش میرسم دیگه با این کاری ندارم که کنکور کی برگزار بشه یا زلزله بیاد یا سیل یا خدایی ناکرده هر چیزی که قراره من رو از این هدف دور کنه.تمام این افکار منفی و خنثی ساز از طرف ذهن خود ما هستند چون اقتداری برای رسیدن به هدف در خودش نمی‌بینه.من یک مثال عرض کنم خدمت شما شما وقتی که می‌رید باشگاه از یه وزنه خاص شروع میکنید.از اون اول یه سری وزنه ها مثل ۳۰کیلویی براتون بزرگ و غیر قابل دسترس هستند ولی وقتی خودتونو باور داشته باشید متوجه میشوید بعد از ۶ماه حتی میتونید سنگین تر از اون روهم بلند کنید (من خودم از وزنه های درشت میترسیدم ولی یک روز باخودم گفتم من باید این دمبل۲۰کیلویی رو بلند کنم ودمبل بزنم وچون واقعا میخواستم این کارو بکنم با تمام سختی ها این هدف رو عملی کردم)
هدف من از گفتن بند سوم این هست که خیلی از ما قبل از شروع بازی باختیم.یادمه چند وقت پیش یک نفر ازم پرسید میدونی چرا لیونل مسی اینقدر توی زمین فوتبال موفقه و رقیباشو آزار میده.من گفتم آره مسی یه نابغه بلفطره است و یه آدمیه که خلق شده واسه این کار دوستم بهم خندید گفت نه مسی قبل از اینکه وارد زمین بشه بازیرو برده.
من اون لحظه زیاد به حرفهای دوستم دقت نکردم ولی بعداً یک بار داشتم بازی بارسلونا رو می‌دیدم و یک لحظه چشمم به مسی افتاد که چهقدر اعتماد به نفس داره و چهقدر بادقت کارشو انجام میده یاد حرف دوستم افتادم 
آدم های برنده درواقع ذهن های برنده دارن نه استعداد و نبوغ.
شما اگر در ابتدا توی ذهن خودت غول کنکور شکست بدی(که البته به نظر من اصلا غول نیست و لفظ غول خودش انرژی منفی داره ولی متاسفانه ما خودمون بزرگش کردیم) مطمعنا به امید حق علیه باطل  :Yahoo (3): کنکورو شکست دادی انشالله.
دوست خوبم در انتها در مورد شیوه برنامه ریزیت بهت یه مشورت میدم 
سعی کن دروستو موازی پیش ببری یعنی دروس رو برای خودت شرحه شرحه کن و همون شرحه ها رو موازی بخون مثلا بیا فصول آسان ریاضی رو باهم بزار و فصول وقت گیر تر و سخت تر رو باهم بزار متوجه میشی که اگر مثلا ریاضی ۲۰فصله ۱۳فصلش آسان تر و ۷فصلش وقت گیر تر هستن بیا این ۷فصل رو هفتگی برنامه ریزی کن مثلا با خودت بگو ۱۰هفته تا کنکور مانده هر فصل یک هفته و ممکنه ۲فصل بیشتر وقت بخوان ۲هفته بهشان وقت میدم و هفته آخر هم جمع بندی کل مطالب.
اینطوری میتونی با اعتماد به نفس بیشتری درساتو بخونی.
این روش میتونی برای همه درسای اختصاصیت استفاده کنی.
دوست عزیزم آرزوی موفقیت برات دارم و جمله آخرم روهم بهت میگم :
گاهی یادم میرود که یادم میرود.

----------


## Ham1

سلام، با اجازه استارتر تاپیک
اگر فقط مباحث دوازدهم خونده بشه، و فرضا همه سوالات مربوط به دوازدهم پاسخ داده بشه آیا رتبه تا حدود ۱۵ تا ۲۰ هزار منطقه ۳ بیاد؟

----------


## genzo

> سلام، با اجازه استارتر تاپیک
> اگر فقط مباحث دوازدهم خونده بشه، و فرضا همه سوالات مربوط به دوازدهم پاسخ داده بشه آیا رتبه تا حدود ۱۵ تا ۲۰ هزار منطقه ۳ بیاد؟


راستش نمیشه خیلی قطعی گفت به نظرم چون که تازه ابتدای کار کنکور نظام جدیده و قطعا معلوم نی بارم هر بخش تو کنکور چه قدره 
ولی حالا دوستان جواب میدن

----------


## anis79

ممنون که تگ کردی ولی من نظام قدیم بودم
ی سری کلیات می تونم بگم
و از شما سوال دارم حتما امسال انتخاب رشته میکنی یا قصد داری پشت کنکور بمونی؟ الان کتاب تست چیا داری ؟
تا کنکور دو‌ماه وقت داریم 
ادبیات قرابت و لغت تست بزن خیلی خفن هر شب
دینی همشو بخون و همه شو تست بزن
عربی ترجمه کار کن و اگه رسیدی ساده ترین جاهای قواعد رو کار کن رو عربی تاکید نمیکنم معمولا با پایه درسی خوب و جزوه خوب میشه به درصد بالا رسید جوری بخون صفر نزنی
زبان لغات و گرامر رو میتونی جمع وجور کنی
ریاضی در واقع مباحث نظام جدید رو نمیدونم سعی کن چهار پنج فصل رو خفن تست بزنی
زیست نمی رسی همشو بخونی( من بودم فقط فصول مرتبط رو میخوندم و جاهای سختم بیخیال میشدم از اسون ترین کتابا تست میزدم)
فیزیک شش فصل راحت انتخاب کن بخون ی وقت نری کارو انرژی دینامیک و حرکت بخونی 
شیمی حفظیات دو پایه رو کار کن و یکم مسئله کار کن (مسائلی که باهاشون راحتی مثلا یادته اسید باز برات سخت بوده تو نظام قدیم پس تو نظام جدید هم اسید باز نخون)
جمع بندی هم نکن تو این تایم هر چی تست میزنی خاطرت می مونه سه روز یکبار و ... این روش ها رو پیاده نکن تا یک هفته مونده به کنکور هر چقد میتونی تست برن یک هفته اخر جاهایی که خوندی رو یک نگاه بنداز 
همین الان هر جا رو‌میخونی تست های کنکور سال های اخیر رو‌ کار کن
*برای فیزیک و ریاضی مباحث ساده تر روون تر و تست خیز تر رو انتخاب کن*

به خودت ثابت کن اگه داری ۴۰ درصد یک درسو میخونی ۳۰ درصد اون ‌درسو تو‌ کنکور به دست میاری این حس خوبی به ادم میده حس نتیجه گرفتن 

موفق بمونی

----------


## Elias79

سلام دوست عزیز . ممنون از تگ. به نظر بنده شما باید در دروس اختصاصی اول زنجیره مباحث مهم تست خیز و بهم مرتبط و بخونید و بعد برید سراغ مطالب . زیست رو که میتونید نهایتا ژنتیک و گیاهی رو حذف کنید ولی حذف مباحث مربوط به انسان جایز نیست. در مورد ریاضی میتونید از مباحث اتحاد ها معادلات نامعادلات توابع(یعنی انواع توابع مثل لگاریتم هم کار شود و مباحث مربوط به تابع مثل دامنه و برد) مثلثات حد و پیوستگی و دنباله شروع کنید و اگه به همین ترتیب بخونید میتونه براتون مفید باشه. در مورد فیزیک میتونید از فصول ویژگی های فیزیکی مواد دما و گرما مغناطیس و القای الکترو مغناطیسی آشنایی با فیزیک اتمی و هسته ای و نوسان و امواج شروع کنید. در مورد شیمی در مباحث مفهومی و حفظی همشون رو بخونید و مسلط بشید در مورد مبحث مسائل که تعداد و حجم مباحثش در کتاب به شدت سبک شده از استوکیومتری بازده درصدی و خلوص محلولها و انحلاپذیزی شروع کنید. پیشنهادم اینه که در مورد مسائل تست های کنکور و تست های آسان کتب کمک درسی رو در اولویت قرار بدید و مسائل رو از مباحث حفظی جدا کنید. در مورد دروس عمومی به نظرم حجم مباحث به گونه ای هست که بشه همشون رو خوند. در مورد فارسی موضوعی بخونید و هر روز از مباحث زبان فارسی آرایه و قرابت دو تاشون رو انتخاب کنید و ازشون حل تست و درسنامه داشته باشین در موردلغت واملا میتونید هر روز یا یک روز در میون لغات چند درس رو بخونید تا تموم بشن.در مورد عربی میتونید همش رو بخونید چون نظام جدید قواعد آنچنانی ای نداره ولی اولویتتون روی مباحث ترجمه باشه و روزانه یا یک روز در میان از این پبحث حل تست داشته باشین در مورد مبحث درک متن هم فقط باید متن بزنید. مبحث تحلیل صرفی هم بعد از تسلط به کل عربی میتونه مطرح بشه که شما باید ببینید میتونید عربی رو در تعداد روز معقولی تموم کنید یا نه تا به تحلیل صرفی برسید.
در مورد دینی از همان دهم شروع کنید و کتاب و درسنامه را بخوانید و تست های کنکور ها را چند بار مرور کنید به نظرم تا حد زیادی باعث تسلط بر آیات و روایات میشود. در مورد زبان هم بیشتر به پایه خودتان در زبان مربوط است ولی اگر ضعیف هستید میتونید مباحث گرامر و لغات رو بخونید.

----------


## Elias79

در ضمن شما باید از مباحثی که خوندید در فواصل معینی از اون مباحث آزمون بگیرید تا نحوه خوندنتون و بازدهی اش مشخص بشه و اگه درصد تون کم شد حتما مباحث مشکل دار را با زدن تست های قبلی تان و مرور کتاب درسی در مورد دروس زیست و دینی رفع اشکال کنید البته بهتره این رفع اشکال رو زود تموم کنید و اگه همراه برنامه روزانه تون بخونین عالی میشه. تلاش شما باید رو تست زدن باشه.

----------


## Eli..

به نظر من اول مباحثی رو بخون که سوالاش تو کنکور زیاده.اونایی رو هم که واست خیلی سخته حذف کن

----------

